# Anesthesia by Er physician



## cpccoder2008 (Dec 3, 2007)

i do the billing for the physicians in a hospital, a patient came through the ER with a shoulder dislocation and the ER physician gave the patient profotol and put them in consious sedation,, i know that i can bill 2365* but can i bill 23655 for dislocation with anesth.. or would i bill the 23650 and put an anesth code ?? or since its the ER doctors, i can't bill ??


----------



## ellisj (Dec 4, 2007)

*Probably two coders involved.*

I am a newbie here but I have been an ER doc.  If the doc is employed by a group or an independent agency that supplies the docs to the hospitals (probably the most common way), it seems to me the ER group will charge and code the doc's part. 

You can be sure the hospital is not going to let go their opportunity to charge for the facility use and actual drugs and IV setups used.   So, looks to me you would do only the hospital part if you are coding for them or code the ER group's part if you work for them.


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Dec 4, 2007)

yes i do only the physicians billing,,, i just wasn't sure if i can bill an anesthesia code for an ER doctor... thank you for replying


----------



## jciriello (Dec 20, 2007)

I have been coding ER for 3 years. You can bill 99143 - 99145 - Moderate sedation services provided by the same physician performing the diagnostic or therepeutic service that the sedation supports.... however, the physician must document his sedation services.  Read the guidelines to get more specifics regarding the required documentation


----------

